# pensacola beach pompanos



## pompano (Sep 25, 2012)

i know most people dont want to give up their secret location for pomps. but lately ive been discouraged. ive gone out and nothing on top of nothing. i know this isnt season and everything. but living here and being a fish addict and beach goer i never go to the beach with out my rods. my question is. is there known spots that people tend to catch pomps around pensacola beach or you basicly have to find your hole and hope for the best? im kinda new to the surf fishing but ive been catching pompanos and reds off the surf and never gone 2 weeks with out one or the other popping up to make my day. if you guys have any tips/tricks to catch one of these little guys i would love to hear it. 
thanks!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

It's not about a certain spot but an area of the beach. You have to find a nice deep hole or a rip current and fish around that. Next time you go to the beach, stop for a few minutes on the boardwalk and just look down the beach for a dark spot or rip an go fish there. And find live sand fleas!!


----------



## pompano (Sep 25, 2012)

i usually walk out and try to put it right behind the last wave breaking. into" the blue" if i can. im going to try to move around from hole to hole and see if that helps me out. lately gb bait and tackle havent had fleas but ive been using fresh dead shrimp and sandfleas when i catch some. ive been using #1 circle hooks. 15lb test line for my leader


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like you're using the right gear, a lot of folks fish too heavy line or rigs with too much junk on em and I swear it scares em off...I've been gettin em steady off the yak on the Gulf Shores side for the last week or so, but been in easy reach of a surf rod. Actually come to think of it they've been really close, feeding damn near on the beach last few days. Like TheLooney1 said though, try and find that beach "structure", it's worth the walk and effort!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*slow start*

i think it is mostly just a very slow fall season not yet to get going. stingrays, catfish, remora,bluefish,ladyfish and shark, enough already i need to eat.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Still a bit early for the 'Fall Run'. We need another cold front or two to get the 'Bulls' moving out of Louisiana and Texas.

The Pompano Tree is beginning to shows signs of 'yellowing' but the leaves haven't fallen yet. When they do, the fish will be here!

You can catch a few right now, but the real bigguns' are on their way. C2


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I like to have one rod in deep water and one before the sandbar... have been productive in basically all distances I can cast to. Also, spots tend to move... as the seasons change and the sandbar moves in and out, different holes open up. As an earlier post says, find you a hole and fish it... typically I like to cast to the side of the point (most "holes" are off of a point) hidden from the current. Redfish will "sit" in areas with there is less water movement and wait for the bait to come to them. I believe Pomps are more of hunters; They travel in pods along the breakers looking for turned up bottom which uncovers their favorite food... sand fleas

These are not facts... just things I've worked out in my mind as I've basked in the sun sippin on cold suds waiting on dinner to bite :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

3/0 circle hooks, 20 lb. flourocarbon ,fresh peeled shrimp.


----------



## pompano (Sep 25, 2012)

my luck started changing got some pomps in the freezer. im psyched for this little run:thumbsup:


----------

